# Basic Triangle Choke Set Up



## Makalakumu (Jun 2, 2006)

I really like the simplicity of this technique...

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3271896125850455644&q=Rich+Franklin

What do you think?


----------



## Sapper6 (Jun 2, 2006)

agreed, the simplicity in the tech is evident.  it's getting to that point that is perplexing.  there is a counter to every move.  people often train "counters" more than "finishing techniques".


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 3, 2006)

or train finishing techniques and miss the set ups, then find themselves unable to finish anything


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jun 3, 2006)

My own opinion (and I could be wrong):

part of the transition to position should be synonymous with turning perpendicular to the opponent, and not A, then B. He waits till he has an almost, then turns. He would be better off to turn once the right leg presses againts the neck, using the "natural force" of the contact to propel his spin AS he hooks the foot into the crotch of the left knee. And if he takes the opponents right arm with him in his travels, the blood choke dials in very quickly (insert wicked grin here).

Regards,

Dave


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 3, 2006)

I think that "set up" is harder then it looks, but is worthy of some "playtime" anyway.  My usual set up is to secure an arm during a guard pass attempt and then dial in the choke.  If thd opponent has a gi on, this would make the technique easier...


----------



## Henderson (Jun 3, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> or train finishing techniques and miss the set ups, then find themselves unable to finish anything


 
Very true.  Everyone wants to hit the home run, but no one wants to take batting practice!


----------



## monkey (Jun 4, 2006)

It brings to mind what my drill Instor in the army said(clinches are like the Roach motle-they go in  &  none come out)


----------



## FuriousGeorge (Jun 7, 2006)

i use the setup he said not to do all the time...overhook and hold down the head...not only is it exhausting for the guy in your guard...its a good setup for numerous techniques...kimuras, triangles, arm bars, arm locks...I have a lower success rate with the setup he's talking about...its too easy to keep base and posture for the guy in the guard.  Maybe that setup works better for NHB when the guy is trying to hit you...it might be easier to drive that arm back under those circumstances.  My two cents.


----------

